

Automate all Front End Development with Grunt.js - unbalanced
https://amirsouchami.wordpress.com/2014/05/11/automate-everything/
Plenty of best practices on how to use grunt to automate your day to day tedious FED tasks and get to concentrate on building amazing app and a happy team that does continuous deployment.
======
unbalanced
Guys i would love to hear your comments on the article, and how you think i
can improve my writings and advices. And also would love to know more
practices that will help me and my team on our goal to "automate everything".

